# نماذج حفر شهر 12 تصميم ابو بحر



## ابو بحـر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

&



هذه نماذج ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## منى مون (21 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي لك استاذ ابو بحر 
عمل جميل بس ارى انه 2d وانني انتظر منك اعمال 3d لكي يستفيد منها الجميع وشهادة جميع الاعضاء بك انك خبير فلا تحرمنا من دروسك لكي تتنوع الدروس بالمنتدى وان تسير على خطى الاستاذ صلاح بوضع دروس يستفيد منها القاصي والداني
تقبل تحياتي والى الامام


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شغل جميل بس ياريت شغل 3دى الاستفادة تكون اعلى


----------



## Eng-Faten (26 ديسمبر 2010)

أستاذ أبو بحر لازلنا ننتظر منك دروس في الآرت كام ... القليل من خبرتك تكفي لننطلق .... شاكرين لك هذا استاذ


----------



## lolo.22 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا كتير ابو بحر بجد حلو كتير شغلك
الله يوفقك


----------



## ahmed_tman (28 نوفمبر 2013)

هيا التصاميم فين؟؟


----------



## gergesfarouqasham (7 ديسمبر 2013)

تحياتي لك استاذ ابو بحر


----------

